# Please, Shut the Fuck Up



## InternetShaft (May 18, 2015)

I am MrEnter. Yes, the real person. I'm not a troll, I'm legit. I know I'll be banned immediately under this totalitarian and discriminatory forum, but I need to give you people a piece of my mind. 

I've heard horror stories of this website from my fans. And from what I can gather, this place is based around someone named Christian Weston Chandler. I could hardly care about this person, but even then, you people have been giving me stress. Anger. Fear. Depression. I now know that there is evil in the world. Yes, I'm calling you that. Evil. Because what self-proclaimed "good" would spread gossip in such a cowardly fashion? And for all it's worth, it's irritating knowing that there's people observing and prodding me 24/7. So please, stop. STOP. It hurts my feelings, as well as the feelings of everyone involved in this circus of intolerance. "Oh boo hoo, someone's autistic!" Oh who am I kidding, you're the same people who probably visit 4chan and Encyclopedia Dramatica. But please, leave us all alone. You're all worse than the people you always talk shit about.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 18, 2015)

Are you willing to prove or verify you're the real Mr. Enter? 

I _assure_ you that you can stay if you prove you're the real Mr. Enter.


----------



## Steamboat_Bill (May 18, 2015)

You're a troll. Fuck off.


----------



## InternetShaft (May 18, 2015)

Steamboat_Bill said:


> You're a troll. Fuck off.


No, YOUR a troll.


----------



## Null (May 18, 2015)

TheMysteriousMrEnter said:


> I am MrEnter. Yes, the real person. I'm not a troll, I'm legit. I know I'll be banned immediately under this totalitarian and discriminatory forum, but I need to give you people a piece of my mind.


Provide evidence.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 18, 2015)

TheMysteriousMrEnter said:


> No, YOUR a troll.



Post something on your deviantart proving it's you and I'll reopen it.

If you don't do this within a few hours, I'm just gonna ban you.


----------



## Null (May 18, 2015)

Alt of banned user @InternetShaft and @IHateAutistics.


----------

